# Jotul Exhaust Restrictor



## Long Burn (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Jotul DV 600 Firelight Propane Stove with a 23' verticle chimney and a 3' horizontal thimble and a 3' verticle stove pipe comming from the stove to the thimble in the wall.
 Am I reading the chart in the owners manual correctly when it says that with this amount of verticle chimney, that the exhaust restrictor should be nearly closed?
 The stove  burns great, but I am wondering if too much heat is going up my linner with it currently set at half opened position.
 On the flip side, would closing this restrictor more, possibly burn out this restrictor or give it the bad feature of a non vent unit?
 All of it's heat comes from the top of the unit and the front glass. The sides are barely warm.
 It does have a blower and brick kit installed. 
 The installer left it wide opened.




Thanks,
LB


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2010)

The restrictor doesn't really affect the heat of the unit, unless
you consider the fact that when there is no flame, there's no heat..
The restrictor is used to control the exhaust from exiting too fast. 
If it exits too fast, the incoming combustion air agitates the pilot 
flame too much & it'll go out.


----------



## Long Burn (Jan 4, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> The restrictor doesn't really affect the heat of the unit, unless
> you consider the fact that when there is no flame, there's no heat..
> The restrictor is used to control the exhaust from exiting too fast.
> If it exits too fast, the incoming combustion air agitates the pilot
> flame too much & it'll go out.



Thanks for the info. 
 The pilot is working fine and so is the rest of the unit, so I best leave it be.
 I was just looking over the chart in the owners manual and thought maybe I was wasting heat up the chimney and it was meant to be used as a damper.
 Thanks Again,
LB


----------

